

Google's Smart Contact Lenses Are Going to Become a Real Thing - peterkchen
http://gizmodo.com/googles-smart-contact-lenses-are-going-to-become-a-real-1605173326

======
inetsee
I am hopeful that these sensors will become available eventually, but the more
realistic/pessimistic side of me expects that it will be two years or more
(possibly much more), and that the cost will be very high, even with help from
insurance companies.

